# Represent



## mirind4

Hey all!

I would like to find the proper translation of this verb. The dictionaries says the following:
-vertegenwoordigen
-vormen
-uitmaken

My example sentence:
The name of the system represents of its strength

The translation of this sentence:
De naam van het systeem vertegenwoordigt de kracht ervan. 

I have a feeling that this translation is not correct -.-'

What would be the proper translation?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Peterdg

As far as I know, your English original is also not correct:

It could be:
The name of the system represents its strength.
The name of the system is representative for its strength.

In Dutch I would say it this way:

De naam van het systeem weerspiegelt [zijn kracht]/[de kracht ervan].
of
De naam van het systeem staat voor de kracht ervan.


----------



## mirind4

@Peterdg

You are right, the "of" is unnecessary. Thank you very much for the fast reply! have a nice day!


----------



## AllegroModerato

One small correction: It should be "representative *of* its strength", not "representative for its strength". Apart from that, I agree.


----------



## mirind4

@AllegroModerato 

Thanks for the additional info! Merry Christmas!


----------



## ThomasK

It is interesting that the English verb has more meanings than our literal equivalent: re-present = ver-tegenwoordigen.

I am still wondering about the fact that 'represent' here means (lit.) 'reflect'. I think "staan voor" would be better. "staan voor" implies symbolizing, I'd say.


----------



## mirind4

@ThomasK Thanks a lot!


----------

